# Welcome to our new Site Owner/Operator!



## Halasían (Aug 3, 2019)

Re: *A New Era for Tolkien Forums*

As someone who has been a part of this wonderful community since the day the first Lord of the Rings movie opened at the cinema in December 2001 (the site I was a part of crashed under the strain the day Fellowship opened), it is good to see the consistant evolution of this place. Now I have never been the most active guy around (705 posts in nearly 19 years) I've always treasured this place. 

So let's have a welcoming party in honour of Mazzly, our new site owner/administrator! I look forward to the changes you envision MAzzy, and will do what I can to support the site. The fact it isn't left to wallow and go dormant until it dies like so many other sites from th early years of the century speaks much of the original founders and those entrusted with this valuable site! It may be a little more busy with the approach of the Amazon Prime foray into Middle Earth!

Welcome Mazzy, and Cheers!


----------



## user16578 (Aug 5, 2019)

Halasían said:


> Re: *A New Era for Tolkien Forums*
> 
> As someone who has been a part of this wonderful community since the day the first Lord of the Rings movie opened at the cinema in December 2001 (the site I was a part of crashed under the strain the day Fellowship opened), it is good to see the consistant evolution of this place. Now I have never been the most active guy around (705 posts in nearly 19 years) I've always treasured this place.
> 
> ...


Hear Hear!

Or as we say in Entish at this Entmoot:

_Oäü oäü rima ater laü otarbi aril maëë maëë eretén eretén eretén temtenmar aéta alere tapaö paëme a a ume ipa noë nano nano nakeú otaï agál geleï dumkubil aba kaäï eäder ridal aruä eë eë ora nuróä rarol ugora liü aë paëü a edaran po idar eïï edemma adaë aëkar eta aléä dina kamel egálár iüle iüle niáä ruë eá oü tirmom diä dumupem eä apunnar narom mularu mularu mularu eä obaö mirnatí beä epera aü mala abilra poä poä aätar anel ipér aä rima ko kaba enenu pemeëpul nargo nargo ela punbun taka ukáä udemi luropen pamu eä emem adeö onergál guäé niüä nam kanu eë aë alulkal aba adu demálér paä aäpa oï ameë kepeä uä aúgu opoä giäü ulië mulini mulini itu itu geä akal aáä aname iü laména ataä eäé geru pakon migám udérám aüku eë eä mertókem apála apála tar a bumbém tuëkar na na eüä ronu e e iá ië teü aää laäkel kamten laänan oäge oäge oäge ege reögém reögém dolaïä po iätu tundame aöbán nile reke reke etám inubún eübaë atuü atuü adi abúä uë tulgorka maë dupeï ema o o egan eä manla depéma eé rorgera pala aükan tennaë mullo aö uru aga ade daä maëá ilem aö beë aü aä aä nemaä ballidum onuü umammel enem kelemar nelpún aëä muroé garlanno aka eë uáä aëë remdó remdó uluntan peë i kuraá be paló gel aö aö rumoü deále aä namuü uda apal aïü alu ma galuä teë gelraä durgéra daäle amír ada okan poë ganeö eüä iöpe iöpe anen aïre kama pudirnán aäranme aäranme patáne aë nare unom baëmé egámi gelán adu leï eäku ruá egoma rirlir umulu rellar duna a a balgage gumraëü bomkúm giä giä tumuga lagóre aäéü rakaï ugárbon taru eï aüä eé aëta teä panpa uler nale keloä kala pele ubure delu rabar aäí eá aä agi otém pergam tate eä oë ena ena rinú rinú eäë eäë oëë lumeá rargunu ralu ralu uäü tagara eü aä ede oä buäë aú egarman uäë taë aädu gukiäde e eüë oä bama bama eä labul mambóä aäá aä mulkéna tagem norémul danaü eá bilu bilu rumeö rumeö ramamo aó laber du koneä atage unemal gardu gardu gempakem mareté ukalur upám oüku ta malbun nata oäé relgam egamnil muá ama naëü akulmar apabul igamru oba etan epaä upé aö udeë udeë dunbe aname apinram leëmor leëmor datíni datíni amar kamebe eka mentur iä imemdum omar iü perrambare rardur teramám uä gerremem daägon daägon loäda_

He has done good work so far since he took over!







Hey Ho to the bottle I go
To heal my heart and drown my woe
Rain may fall and wind may blow but there'll still be
Many miles to go

Sweet is the sound of the pouring rain,
And the stream that falls from hill to plain.
Better than rain or rippling brook,
Is a mug of beer inside this Took.


----------



## mazzly (Aug 5, 2019)

Oh, wow, Thanks guys! I'm humbled by your kind words 

Hopefully my plans to grow the forum and keep it clean work out =)


----------



## Miguel (Aug 5, 2019)

The world is going to turn into 'World of Middle-Earth.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 6, 2019)

Hopefully it keeps me more busy lol you guys all behave so as a mod I don't get to do much


----------



## Ithilethiel (Aug 6, 2019)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Hopefully it keeps me more busy lol you guys all behave so as a mod I don't get to do much



Aww EA that's no fun.

Excited too about the changes. Couldn't say it better than Halasían who always has a way with words!


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 23, 2019)

Belthil said:


> Or as we say in Entish at this Entmoot:
> 
> _Oäü oäü rima ater laü otarbi aril maëë maëë eretén eretén eretén temtenmar aéta alere tapaö paëme a a ume ipa noë nano nano nakeú otaï agál geleï dumkubil aba kaäï eäder ridal aruä eë eë ora nuróä rarol ugora liü aë paëü a edaran po idar eïï edemma adaë aëkar eta aléä dina kamel egálár iüle iüle niáä ruë eá oü tirmom diä dumupem eä apunnar narom mularu mularu mularu eä obaö mirnatí beä epera aü mala abilra poä poä aätar anel ipér aä rima ko kaba enenu pemeëpul nargo nargo ela punbun taka ukáä udemi luropen pamu eä emem adeö onergál guäé niüä nam kanu eë aë alulkal aba adu demálér paä aäpa oï ameë kepeä uä aúgu opoä giäü ulië mulini mulini itu itu geä akal aáä aname iü laména ataä eäé geru pakon migám udérám aüku eë eä mertókem apála apála tar a bumbém tuëkar na na eüä ronu e e iá ië teü aää laäkel kamten laänan oäge oäge oäge ege reögém reögém dolaïä po iätu tundame aöbán nile reke reke etám inubún eübaë atuü atuü adi abúä uë tulgorka maë dupeï ema o o egan eä manla depéma eé rorgera pala aükan tennaë mullo aö uru aga ade daä maëá ilem aö beë aü aä aä nemaä ballidum onuü umammel enem kelemar nelpún aëä muroé garlanno aka eë uáä aëë remdó remdó uluntan peë i kuraá be paló gel aö aö rumoü deále aä namuü uda apal aïü alu ma galuä teë gelraä durgéra daäle amír ada okan poë ganeö eüä iöpe iöpe anen aïre kama pudirnán aäranme aäranme patáne aë nare unom baëmé egámi gelán adu leï eäku ruá egoma rirlir umulu rellar duna a a balgage gumraëü bomkúm giä giä tumuga lagóre aäéü rakaï ugárbon taru eï aüä eé aëta teä panpa uler nale keloä kala pele ubure delu rabar aäí eá aä agi otém pergam tate eä oë ena ena rinú rinú eäë eäë oëë lumeá rargunu ralu ralu uäü tagara eü aä ede oä buäë aú egarman uäë taë aädu gukiäde e eüë oä bama bama eä labul mambóä aäá aä mulkéna tagem norémul danaü eá bilu bilu rumeö rumeö ramamo aó laber du koneä atage unemal gardu gardu gempakem mareté ukalur upám oüku ta malbun nata oäé relgam egamnil muá ama naëü akulmar apabul igamru oba etan epaä upé aö udeë udeë dunbe aname apinram leëmor leëmor datíni datíni amar kamebe eka mentur iä imemdum omar iü perrambare rardur teramám uä gerremem daägon daägon loäda_


I'll throw out a wild guess at what that means in hastier languages:
"Hi"
😁



Ithilethiel said:


> Couldn't say it better than Halasían


I can second that, mazzly.
Halasían steered me here, very much emphasizing that this site has a new owner who is taking care of it - something (very) much less the case on the two other sites we both frequent. I have very much enjoyed it so far, as you may deduce from my post count - and I've _*viewed*_ far more threads than I've posted in - think "Scrat" from the CGI series "Ice Age"  . I intend to keep up that sniffing!


----------



## user16578 (Aug 24, 2019)

Olorgando said:


> I'll throw out a wild guess at what that means in hastier languages:
> "Hi"
> 😁


Haha nope, just 'hear, hear' ...


----------



## Halasían (Apr 12, 2021)

It appears MAzzy has had a metamorphisis!


----------



## Ealdwyn (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Apr 12, 2021)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> View attachment 9195


I think that's a misquote, it should read 


> Vergoofin der flicke støøbin mit der børk-børk yubetcha


----------



## Halasían (Apr 12, 2021)

He has been reMazzlytized!


----------

